# Anyone going to Salt Lake area? I'll pay for your gas



## Wang (Jan 2, 2008)

I can do it for 150. I am going this Thursday and will be back by next Tuesday. I emailed you my contact info.


----------



## atchee (Dec 27, 2009)

N. Wigston said:


> I'm willing to pay up to $150 in gas if someone can bring a small raft/frame/and oars back to the front range from Park City utah. Sounds like a free trip to go ski snow bird. let me know. needs to happen before march 15th.
> 
> 
> I'm in Provo just about every other weekend but Steamboat is as close as I get to the front range.


----------



## hpp10 (Apr 7, 2009)

I live in SLC and go to Colorado every couple weeks for various reasons. Let me know if you need I can bring it out for the gas money


----------



## woodboat75 (Jan 4, 2006)

in SLC for The WWRSA show, back to Denver ( The Big Dirty) on the 26th. PM me if you want help.


----------

